# Felt F95 Wheels - loose spokes!



## drez14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey whats up everyone.

I have had my first road bike for about 2 months now (F95). I have a question regarding the wheels. I currently ride every day around my house (about 9 miles), and i do a 30 mile bike path ride once a week. About 2 weeks ago i noticed a bend in my front wheel. When i went to investigate i found a spoke loose with the nipple fully unscrewed. I took it to a friends house to fix it since my LBS is about 40 miles away.problem solved.

All was good until last friday when i went on my long path ride. When i got back i found out that i had 2 spokes loose.

I went to a close bike store to get a spoke tool and he advised me that it could be a manufacturers defect where the tension is uneven. Could this be true?

Why could this be happening? Im a pretty heavy rider (215 lbs) and have read in other places that the stock wheels are not the strongest.

Is this common? should i look into stronger wheels? Any advice would be great.

thanks all!!

Willis


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

Your F95 is very close to my F90, mine came with ALEX22 wheels and they needed a tightening all around during initial break in and after that no problem, I weigh 205 lb, I have upgraded to Neuvation M28 AERO3s and love them, made a big difference in the feel of my bike, quicker, more responsive.


----------



## drez14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response TN.

I will have to try and find time to take it into my LBS for its first tune up. Its probably long overdue.

Hopefuly they can remedy the problem while i shop for a new wheelset.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah just take it to your LBS, they should be able to fix the wheel up like new.

I had a nipple shear off and my wheel go pretty badly out of true a few weeks back, after my rear wheel was bumped by a car. My shop fixed it up, and you can't tell there was ever an issue.


----------

